# Windows Keyboard Hackintosh



## iSylvain (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,Je viens de installer a Hackintosh,je suis ravis....Sauf que j'arrive pas a changer le Clavier Apple pour a voir les touches de Windows.Quelqu'un serait comment faire ou aurez un Kext pour que je puisse profiter de mon Hackintosh avec mon clavier Windaube? Merci  &#63743;


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (7 Décembre 2011)

C'est pas un kext, c'est un fichier mapping à mettre dans bibliothèque/keyboard layout

Pas testé ce fichier là perso, mais ça doit marcher


----------



## iSylvain (7 Janvier 2012)

Merci,désolé d'avoir pris autant de temps pour répondre.A priori sa marche,merci beaucoup


----------

